# Fantasy Baseball anyone?



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Anyone interested? Yahoo is open now for Fantasy Baseball.

League Champ gets 275000 vbookie points.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Id be down for that


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I'm in for sure :thumb02: And Ill had another 50000 for the champ.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Nice!! I wonder if I posted this in the right section though, since hardly anyone checks this sub forum.:dunno:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in....so what have yall created a league or what?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> im in....so what have yall created a league or what?


I don't think there is one created yet. I'm sure once he does, he will put up the links.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok sounds good


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

When do you guys want to draft? March 10, 20, 25, 26?

League ID: 104583

Custom League URL: http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/mmaforum

password: redsox


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

wafb said:


> When do you guys want to draft? March 10, 20, 25, 26?
> 
> League ID: 104583
> 
> ...


That link didn't work for me. Try this one everyone.
http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1/register/joinprivateleague_league_select?.scrumb=


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok im in under bravesfan14.....i see that its a live draft if we set the prerankings will the computer auto do it if we cant be there for the live draft or what?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> ok im in under bravesfan14.....i see that its a live draft if we set the prerankings will the computer auto do it if we cant be there for the live draft or what?


Yeah Steph, if you set the prerankings the computer will do it for you if you can't be there. Is there a time you can be around for the draft?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i have a trip on that day lol but im fine with prerankings...thats how i do it on mlb.com anyways


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> i have a trip on that day lol but im fine with prerankings...thats how i do it on mlb.com anyways


I listed four dates Steph, March 10, 20, 25 or 26, you pick.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wafb said:


> I listed four dates Steph, March 10, 20, 25 or 26, you pick.


ahh i saw it as 26th on yahoo.....but any except the 26....but if everyone wants it then than its ok with me to use my prerankings


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I'm in, I'm already signed up for a couple of money leagues, there's a hitter and pitcher i've had on every team every yr, as long as I get those 2 players the rest is w/e.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

baseball fan btw.I'm on the mlb.com one....I'm a big.

I'll join the yahoo one though


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> baseball fan btw.I'm on the mlb.com one....I'm a big.
> 
> I'll join the yahoo one though


same here i got 3 teams on mlb...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So did I...Sea Dragons, Wind Dragons, Fire Dragons.

Only Sea Dragons made it to the playoffs 

EDIT: Do I have to have a yahoo account for this?

Nevermind, I got it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I hope we get ten teams. I already drafted two teams yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill add 25000 to the winner


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> ill add 25000 to the winner


Sweet Steph! The prize keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll put 100k in the pot to entice people to sign up.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes....we need more peeps


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ive never done fantasy baseball before
ive always stuck with football


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> Ive never done fantasy baseball before
> ive always stuck with football


Consider Fantasy baseball as a marathon and football as a 100 metre dash. You gotta have more patience with players because it's a long season.:thumbsup:

To Admins: if its possible, maybe to move this thread in the VIP section or the lounge area so we can get more participation.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

come on baseball fans we need more for r league....its easy to do and its a HUGE prize


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> come on baseball fans we need more for r league....its easy to do and its a HUGE prize


Yes please join the league! Its still early, but we need more people than this.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

We should make a thread about going to this thread lol. Not a lot of people come to this section IMO.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

true the lounge would be perfect it think


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SO who's gonna do it? I would but I think Wafb should since he knows a little more about it and he started this one.

But if not I'll just do it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

go ahead


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah i signed up. My teams name is Dempsey's_Dugout.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> SO who's gonna do it? I would but I think Wafb should since he knows a little more about it and he started this one.
> 
> But if not I'll just do it.


Go for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Before I do, how many credits are to be given in total?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i made a thread already


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Im in! Ragin Cajuns will dominate!

9 of 10 slots are taken.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I wonder if I should bump it up to twelve teams. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just noticing that the draft was at 11am (Central). Dont know if that works for everyone else but anything after 6pm would work way better for me. I doubt that I could draft on my work computer because my company locks us out of everything!

Just throwing that out there. Not even sure if the time could be changed.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

RaisingCajun said:


> I was just noticing that the draft was at 11am (Central). Dont know if that works for everyone else but anything after 6pm would work way better for me. I doubt that I could draft on my work computer because my company locks us out of everything!
> 
> Just throwing that out there. Not even sure if the time could be changed.


I'll see if I can change the time. Is there anything else that you guyswanted changed, like categories etc.? My keeper league has hits, complete games, blown saves as categories.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

wafb said:


> I'll see if I can change the time. Is there anything else that you guyswanted changed, like categories etc.? My keeper league has hits, complete games, blown saves as categories.


I have not created a league in a couple years. When I did, I always like to have a couple "negative" categories in there. I always chose "errors" and "blown saves". I like to do that since in baseball, one mistake can cost you the game. The same for fantasy league.

Also, I liked throwing hits in there. One can make the argument that "average" and "hits" go hand in hand. I am just more of a hits person. I guess it is because I have only hit 3 HRs in my 25 years of playing baseball. :thumb02:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

RaisingCajun said:


> I have not created a league in a couple years. When I did, I always like to have a couple "negative" categories in there. I always chose "errors" and "blown saves". I like to do that since in baseball, one mistake can cost you the game. The same for fantasy league.
> 
> Also, I liked throwing hits in there. One can make the argument that "average" and "hits" go hand in hand. I am just more of a hits person. I guess it is because I have only hit 3 HRs in my 25 years of playing baseball. :thumb02:


I've never hit a home run ever. I'm a line drive hitter.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I say bump it up to twelve teams, we still have some time available before the draft.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I say bump it up to twelve teams, we still have some time available before the draft.


and if we don't get anyone from here to join I'll just publish the league, how's that sound?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds good on my end.


----------



## isagi (Feb 6, 2009)

I did play it.almost one time one week.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

How do you guys feel about having the draft at an earlier date?


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

wafb said:


> How do you guys feel about having the draft at an earlier date?


Personally the date does not matter as much as the time. I still would like a drafter later in the evening.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same ^^


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

RaisingCajun said:


> Personally the date does not matter as much as the time. I still would like a drafter later in the evening.


what time would you guys like, and I'll switch it.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

7:30pm CST or later is best for me ... an earlier date is also fine.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Just a heads up guys and Steph, I moved the draft to Saturday March 14th at 9:30 pm eastern.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

wafb said:


> Just a heads up guys and Steph, I moved the draft to Saturday March 14th at 9:30 pm eastern.


Damn I wont be able to make that. Guess Ill have a crappy team now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

A few guys asked if we can do it on Sunday March 15 at 8:30 pm Eastern. I don't know what I was thinking scheduling the draft on a Saturday night lol.:bye02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Anytime is fine with me. Hopefully I don't forget, I haven't done a manual draft yet, because I keep forgetting. lol.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Fine with me.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

whatever is fine with me...if all fails i have my prerankings set already


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> whatever is fine with me...if all fails i have my prerankings set already


Yeah same here. 

I think i might have another draft i have to do that day as well. Actually it's my brothers draft he wants to do for him because he's gonna be working or something. 

O well not a big deal. Hopefully a decent amount of people show up to draft, so things can move along. It's also fun to have a lil draft Trash talk.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a reminder to myself that the draft is tomorrow.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Something popped up and I won't be home tonight. I have my pre rankings set though. Now no one take any of my Philly players ,lol (jk)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Something popped up and I won't be home tonight. I have my pre rankings set though. Now no one take any of my Philly players ,lol (jk)


Hmmm, idk about that, I got Utley, and Howard up there on my list..:thumb02:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Hmmm, idk about that, I got Utley, and Howard up there on my list..:thumb02:


I'm taking Jimmy Rollins!!!:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wafb said:


> I'm taking Jimmy Rollins!!!:thumb02:


Aww we gotta leave something for UFCfan..

Victorino?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Lol, I can't wait to see what my team looks like tomorrow. :laugh: Victorino is coo though. Someone may grab him up though. I think he is going to have a good season.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Lol, I can't wait to see what my team looks like tomorrow. :laugh: Victorino is coo though. Someone may grab him up though. I think he is going to have a good season.


He definitely will, Victorino is up there on the list as well. Who knows by the time the draft comes I might forget about it and we'll both have teams from our pre-rank list lol.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Just a reminder the draft is in an hour and change.:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wafb said:


> Just a reminder the draft is in an hour and change.:thumb02:


Not at 8:30?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It started.

Sorry for the dp.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It started.
> 
> Sorry for the dp.


sorry for the confusion, I blame Daylight savings time.:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, no worries.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

My team looks pretty stacked! I can't for the season to start.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

same here...woot


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I can't either...I have a couple on my players I need to get rid of due too clicking their names prematurely...like mistakenly skipping Roy Oswalt and getting DeRosa instead -.-


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah it should be interesting. I do however need to iron out a few wrinkles in my team. I Need to bolster the bullpen a little and get some more versatile players (got a little carried away with SP).


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Vikingpride said:


> Yeah it should be interesting. I do however need to iron out a few wrinkles in my team. I Need to bolster the bullpen a little and get some more versatile players (got a little carried away with SP).


You and me both, I think I only have one bench player that's not a pitcher.


----------

